
Charlie Kaufman’s Defense of Film - prismatic
https://newrepublic.com/article/158663/charlie-kaufmans-defense-film
======
hardwaregeek
Charlie Kaufman writing a book about a film critic who hates Charlie Kaufman
is pretty on-brand.

Also Richard Brody is hilarious to read. He's such a grumpy old man. I love
reading him just for his disgust with modern acclaimed films and championing
of smaller obscure films (some of which are genuinely great!). And his
absolute adoration of Godard.

~~~
prvc
Yes, one of the few current film critics who bring occasional originality and
insight to their writings. Film reviews seem to be almost universally idiotic
and insipid (also ideological, although Brody is not excepted from partaking
in this last quality) these days. Another occasional exception in the same
vein is Armond White.

Writing an entire book to spite a critic for writing a bad review strikes me
as being a bit of a "self-own" so to speak. From the summary, there also seem
to be some borrowings from better imagined fiction, such as the novel A
Confederacy of Dunces, and the short story The Aleph.

~~~
zerocrates
Armond White's writing is almost 100% ideological, though.

------
culturedsystems
This is a strange and IMO unsatisfying book review, as it's largely a summary
without much in the way of analysis or evaluation (except for the explanation
of which real-world critics Kaufman is targeting). But perhaps this is an
attempt at a demonstration, by its absence, of the value of criticism - which
would be an appropriately meta way of responding to Kaufman.

------
jhbadger
Anybody remember "Lady in the Water"? That was M. Night Shayamalan's attempt
to get back at mean critics with a mean critic who meets a bad end.

~~~
oh_sigh
This sounds like what Michael Chrichton would do with the "small penis rule":
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_penis_rule](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Small_penis_rule)

~~~
cafard
In _Dune_ , Frank Herbert named the assassin for the bad guys Piter DeVries,
something I noticed not all at twelve or so when I first read the book. When I
picked it up again over forty, I had read a couple of books by Peter DeVries,
and immediately wondered what book of Herbert's DeVries might have savaged.

------
jolux
I wondered when they were going to mention Richard Brody.

